# Need Parts for an unknown make/model. Russo?



## Richie12 (Mar 10, 2012)

This is a solid airtight wood burner but needs cleaned and painted....but the problem is that it is missing parts and it was given to me like this and have never seen the missing parts. Any help to ID the parts or even what make it is appreciated. Richie


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 11, 2012)

Richie nobody is responding because in the 70's hundreds of welding shops were cranking out wood stoves. This is one of them. Mostly local deals. The use of all of that angle iron says it wasn't a mass production stove.

Parts are not going to be available anywhere for it.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 12, 2012)

I probably wouldnt use that in BBs house!

What parts are you looking for?  Certainly not a stove I would trust as a 27/7 burner.  Burning small fires under constant supervision maybe.  Also, depending on AHJ you may want to see if it is UL listed prior to going for an installation permit.

Only stuff you'll find for that stove is firebricks (standard ones) and door gaskets (if that stove even used them)


----------



## Defiant (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like Salvo Citation andirons.


----------



## webbie (Mar 12, 2012)

It looks somewhat like the original Russo Glassview models - but their doors slid up and down, not sideways!
Maybe it's an early model of that....or a copy or the one Russo copied from???


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like the same stove. The OP's even has the channel like the one in your pic for the glass to slide in. Looks like somebody decided to cut up some plate steel and make folding doors for it.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe a pic standing back a bit can help ID better. If it is a Russo,
For parts- http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html
 Here is an ad for a Russo Glassview. 

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/for/2858303240.html
wood stove - $200 (sprague)
Date: 2012-02-18, 3:07PM EST
Reply to: thphg-2858303240@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
Russo glass view wood stove. 
Location: sprague


----------



## Bone1099 (Mar 13, 2012)

Paint it, sell it, use the cash to buy a clearance stove.  Now is the time


----------



## Richie12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was having my doubts early on but these recent posts are on the money, thank you. I did say it was an airtight because the loading door and welding is so, but again, I don't know how these missing parts (window, ect.) are going to be fitted. Sorry, but our budget is flat now that a new chimney (masonry; 8 inch flue pipe for this all electric house) was constucted last month during one of those warm spells. Not crying poverty here but these parts could make all the difference. Cut and dried hardwood from our property is at about 5 cord and this spring a few more trees are comming down in order to keep it comming.

The standing back picture from craigslist CT is it except for the vents above the glass, but unfortunately the link to the parts web site does not nail down the model I have. I will get a better picture added to this forum.

Thanks again. Rich


----------



## Mr A (Mar 13, 2012)

There should be a plate or stamp somewhere showing the model number. I had an old slammer from 1981 that had a plate with manufacturer make and model, or it could be a homemade copy.  Russo is still in business- Russo Products, Inc. Phone: (781) 963-1182 61 Pleasant Street, Randolph, MA 02368


----------



## Richie12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they can help with these parts. I should probably wire brush it down good and possibly find a number stamped into it.

Not getting too much help there, I sent pictures after asking on the phone for help to get a model number  I actually found pictures of what I have in very nice condition on Craigslist and sent that link to help ID this thing. No response by phone or email.
fireplaceseast.com is thier site, apparently selling universal parts only for Russo.


----------



## Richie12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Richie12 said:


> I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they can help with these parts. I should probably wire brush it down good and possibly find a number stamped into it.
> 
> Not getting too much help there, I sent pictures after asking on the phone for help to get a model number I actually found pictures of what I have in very nice condition on Craigslist and sent that link to help ID this thing. No response by phone or email.
> fireplaceseast.com is thier site, apparently selling universal parts only for Russo.


 
Correction: late Friday Fireplaceeast.com reply from Suzanne there that I have a model 2GVR, and that they may have window and frame for it offered to check inventory. I have always thought it important to support product lines discontinued or obsolete. Just good business.


----------



## Vivian Lee (Feb 6, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Looks like Salvo Citation andirons.


My wood stove looks just like this one, I love it but my blower just recently went out, I was told the bushing are shot in the motor, Thanks Vivian


----------



## Tori (Oct 12, 2013)

This looks identical (except for two blower slots out the front of mine) to my Russo Glass View stove.  Same thing and our doors slide sideways, not up and down.


----------

